# Marine Electronics and Boat Accessories



## JTHElectronics (Jan 6, 2010)

Hello from JTH Marine Electronics,

I just want to introduce us for now and in the future we'll post information on sales, specials and rebates that you may find of interest.

JTH Marine Electronics is a family run business that specializes in sales of everything from GPS and Fishfinders to boat safety equipment and hardware. We have a huge selection and keep our prices at the lowest possible everyday and we pride ourselves on quality service to our customers.

We provide online sales of our products and have flat rate shipping options so you can buy any size or quantity of products and have them shipped right to your front door for one low price. We also provideour own30 day return guarantee on all sales in addition to manufacturers warranties.

Stop in and visit us to see what we can offer and feel free to contact us (info on site) with any questions you may have.

Thanks and have a great day!

Jay

JTH Marine Electronics

www.jthelectronics.com


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

Do you have an actual store to visit as well, or are you exclusively an internet store?


----------



## JTHElectronics (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi Mike,

We provide internet sales only which is why we can keep prices low since we don't need to buy/lease retail space.


----------

